# LTE bei Aldi noch aktiv ?



## AlliP (27 Januar 2017)

Laut Focus sollte LTE ja bei Aldi Talk bereits letztes Jahr abgeschälten werden.
(Wurde ja auch nie beworben, funktionierte aber)
Weiss jemand ob das noch geht ?


----------



## jupp11 (27 Januar 2017)

https://www.teltarif.de/aldi-talk-lte-mobiles-internet/news/66546.html


> Ab sofort wirbt Aldi Talk auch offiziell für den mobilen Internet-Zugang über das LTE-Netz. Allerdings bekommen die Kunden nur einen gedrosselten Zugang zum mobilen Breitband-Netz.


http://www.lte-anbieter.info/prepaid/anbieter/aldi-talk.php


> Prepaid LTE per Aldi Talk
> 
> Mobil im LTE-Netz ab 3.99 € für 30 Tage und ohne Vertragsbindun*g*
> Januar 2017: Darauf haben viele sehnsüchtig gewartet: Via Prepaid und ohne Vertrag mit Highspeed-LTE surfen!


----------



## Observanti (31 Oktober 2017)

Unterdessen hat Aldi die LTE Werbung wieder gestrichen


----------



## JuraStuz (10 Oktober 2018)

Ja und neuerdings wieder LTE aktiviert. Ändert sich wohl ständig !


----------



## Rufus3 (22 Oktober 2018)

bei mir gehts nicht


----------

